# How to write in chinese (zh_CN) character?



## tty3 (Oct 12, 2010)

This ask is up, thanks


----------



## tty3 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Updated*

Installed SCIM and try it, but cannot typing in chinese character, and try with IBUS, but, cannot typing


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 15, 2010)

Try putting this in ~/.xprofile (don't forget to +x):

```
export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8
export XMODIFIERS='@im=SCIM'
scim -d
```

Note: I have the following ports installed: textproc/scim and chinese/scim-chewing.


----------

